
Computer and Information Systems Managers are #12 on Highest Paying Jobs List - DocFeind
http://college-education.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=005475
======
spitfire
Interesting to see the list. The first ten entries on that list are all
legally protected professions, with strict supply control (via licensing
boards, etc).

------
bandy
Given that physicians average about US$225k, I'd say that this information is
suspect.

------
strikespeed
I'm making way too little if this is true...

------
infbreak
Well, the thing is, should we target the fields we're keen on or just target
high-paying job fields ?:P

I would go for the 2nd -- peace of mind I guess...

